# IndigestorD



## oldognewtrick (Aug 5, 2010)

I know your a Star Trek fan, but good golly, leave the dog alone. Do you have to much time on your hands or what?


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Aug 6, 2010)

I think that dog deserves a part in the next Star Trek movie.

He can stand still and look perplexed, and that's better acting than you normally find in Star Trek movies.


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 6, 2010)

You should see the Klingon dog.....

He's dead Jim....well did you flick his ear to find out?


----------



## TxBuilder (Aug 6, 2010)

I bet the dogs name is Spot.


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 6, 2010)

Actually we call em rover...and sad to say, but he has a problem with holdin his licker.Man is it embarrassing.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm thinking that if I ever met William Shattner in person, I'd probably ask him what it's like to go faster than the speed of light...

... or if he could get me a hunk of antimatter from the ship's reactors.

Yeah, he wouldn't forget me soon.


----------



## TxBuilder (Aug 9, 2010)

I would ask to borrow $80 cause I'm getting this sweet deal on a plane ticket, and he owes me one. He knows what for.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Aug 23, 2010)

Inspecter plays Chinese Fire Drill with his new friend.


----------



## inspectorD (Aug 24, 2010)

he's lucky he's faster than me...I was gonna kick his A$$ for stealin my samich....but he got away.


----------



## TxBuilder (Aug 25, 2010)

inspectorD said:


> he's lucky he's faster than me...I was gonna kick his A$$ for stealin my samich....but he got away.



It's probably not to late. I've always wanted to fight a bear but there are two issues with it.

1. No bears in Texas. Zoos sure, but they don't encourage inter-species mma. In fact I think they frown on it.

2. No bear has ever made me mad enough to hit them. I'm pretty sure the kid down the block was the one who broke my window and stole my radio, but if I find out it's a bear, it's on.


----------



## kaytav (Apr 19, 2011)

Hahaha poor dog, what have you done with it, well it's name should be Super-Dog...


----------



## oldognewtrick (Apr 27, 2011)

Inspector, I can't believe you're still driving this thing around with gas prices being what they are.


----------



## inspectorD (Apr 27, 2011)

I sold that ol beast weeks ago. 
Decided to go Ol school with a 79 GMC just like I had way back when....now I got PROPANE gasss..'79 GMC Monster Truck/Rock Crawler/Big Block/Doubler/47" LTB's - Pirate4x4.Com Bulletin Board


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 29, 2011)

TxBuilder said:


> It's probably not to late. I've always wanted to fight a bear but there are two issues with it.
> 
> 1. No bears in Texas. Zoos sure, but they don't encourage inter-species mma. In fact I think they frown on it.
> 
> 2. No bear has ever made me mad enough to hit them. I'm pretty sure the kid down the block was the one who broke my window and stole my radio, but if I find out it's a bear, it's on.



TX, we've got a few not to far from here, just the other side of Chattonoga and over near Knoxville. Drive on up for the weekend and we'll take a trip whitewater rafting down the Ocoee and maybe going a round or 2 with Yogi and Boo Boo at the picnic table.


----------



## TxBuilder (Jun 30, 2011)

I don't have beef with Yogi, but that Boo Boo has it coming. No one steals my radio and gets away with it...


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jul 25, 2011)

Inspector, did you get a good report from your recent DR. visit?


----------



## inspectorD (Jul 25, 2011)

Turns out that the beans I ate had extra mollasses, and I got a present for my birthday that I may need to return...


----------



## TxBuilder (Jul 27, 2011)

inspectorD said:


> Turns out that the beans I ate had extra mollasses, and I got a present for my birthday that I may need to return...



I gave that exact card to a friend one year on his birthday. Hilarious.


----------



## SnellExperts (Aug 4, 2011)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> I think that dog deserves a part in the next Star Trek movie.
> 
> He can stand still and look perplexed, and that's better acting than you normally find in Star Trek movies.



harsh but true lol


----------



## SnellExperts (Aug 6, 2011)

How was the new Star trek movie, was it any better? I haven't had the chance to see it yet.


----------

